# .



## 51546 (Nov 6, 2014)

.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been running black-on-black for a couple years now in one of my tanks, and I still like the look of it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Your tank and stand look great!

Color selection is subjective, so go with what you like. One way to make a decision is to decide if you want to emphasize the substrate or not. If you want substrate to be an important visual feature, then go with the contrasting color (gold/brown). If you want the substrate to be a minor visual element, then go with black.

The same thing goes for the background. Personally, I think blue backgrounds look cheesy, but many contest winners disagree with me, lol!


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I agree entirely with Michael, that color selection is subjective.

Do you plan on having the substrate bare? Or do you plan on filling it in, heavily planting, or with carpeting plants? If you're going to fill it in, then perhaps you should plan on coordinating the color of the background, with the color of the plant, or plants.


----------



## springazure (Feb 8, 2012)

I've got a few tanks with plain medium brown gravel from Walmart. I have this for the background....

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0032G8W9U...TF8&colid=1VXJOUJ0PLNUC&coliid=I14IQ5KVOBYODN

(I'm using the one on the left)

So I'm thinking that same background with your gold, might be a good option. My tanks are moderately planted. That background looks pretty neat with the community snail tanks I'm running.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

What about black with dark blue background? I would avoid a brighter blue as this looks more marinetank-ish. (in my opinion).
Also consider how any fish/hardscape might contrast.
That rock background would look neat with harlequins or white cloud minnows.


----------



## suds1421 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a black background and I can't decide if I like it... I haven't changed it because I can't decide what to change it to, but I'm not amazed by it either


----------

